# Europiccola tweaks



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Felt like starting a collection of what makes life easier with an (old) Europiccola.
Please chime in with your tweaks that iron out design flaws or improve performance...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Added a snipped off pinhead to locate the corresponding lead-in of boiler screw thread. Went in smoothly between knob and cover

Before, I've always needed two or three attempts to screw the cap back on after refilling boiler....


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Office solution: bent paper clip to close one of the three holes in steam tip. Makes for a great swirl!
My old Lady doesn't have a 3D steam arm, so my range of motion next to overflow pipe and hot group is very limited. The original 3-hole tip just meant whirlpooling and bubbling. Very James Bond but not suitable for latte art.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hasi said:


> Added a snipped off pinhead to locate the corresponding lead-in of boiler screw thread. Went in smoothly between knob and cover
> 
> Before, I've always needed two or three attempts to screw the cap back on after refilling boiler....


Couldn't you just screw anti clockwise first so you can feel when it finds it's seat?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Hasi said:
> 
> 
> > Added a snipped off pinhead to locate the corresponding lead-in of boiler screw thread. Went in smoothly between knob and cover
> ...


 Funny enough, at least with my Pavoni, you miraculously cannot feel anything by twisting counterclockwise... it was pure guesswork going forth and back until it would finally bite. Small pinhead, big improvement!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Wouldn't it be easier with one of these ..


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

sure thing mate! The work of a professional  
Keep them tweaks coming!

In my case, the paper clip was already lying around :angel:


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> sure thing mate! The work of a professional
> Keep them tweaks coming!
> 
> In my case, the paper clip was already lying around :angel:


 Do you want one ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Do you want one ?


considering it for a while now... I'll let you know mate 

can you put a thuya burr veneer on?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> considering it for a while now... I'll let you know mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok you have my number ? .. No to the burr but I can drill lots of little holes in it might look like it ?..


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll have to give the paper clip idea a go. Now where's that paper clip..... if only I worked in an office NOOOOOO!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hasi said:


> considering it for a while now... I'll let you know mate
> can you put a thuya burr veneer on?


Highly recommended. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Nudge nudge...



MediumRoastSteam said:


> Highly recommended.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


say no more say no more!


----------



## rff000 (Jul 6, 2019)

My advice for the pre-millennium Europiccola:

1. After the machine whistles, I move from 800W high power to 200W low and release some steam from the steaming wand to purge any air in that line.

2. I then purge air from the group by lifting the lever to the top for a brief instant with no portafilter attached. Of course, place a pitcher or other receptacle below to catch the ounce or so of boiling water.

3. Leave the lever at the top position for at least 10 seconds or more. Don't pump but pull straight down. If the pull is spongy, there's air in the line and make sure to purge as in step 1 above.

4. The machine is very grind sensitive. I was using a coffee that required a lot of force to pull the lever down when grinding at setting 3.0 on my Anfim grinder, which resulted in poor extraction. After moving to one stip coarser (3.5), the pull was perfect.

5. To keep the group clean, after turning off the machine and unplugging it, I slightly open the steam valve and lift the lever to the top position, purging all the boiling water I can into a receptacle. The remaining few ounces are then dumped in the sink and the group is rinsed under the faucet with the machine held upside down.


----------



## rff000 (Jul 6, 2019)

Here's the link to a YouTube video that shows how to purge both the La Pavoni stem vent and group through the stem vent into a container of water. The bubbles demonstrate the air being purged and the end of the bubbles shows the completion of the air purge.


----------



## Veloracer94 (Oct 4, 2019)

I've just bought a La Pavoni Europiccola. How would I know if it was pre or post millennium?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Veloracer94 said:


> I've just bought a La Pavoni Europiccola. How would I know if it was pre or post millennium?


Measure the diameter of the filter basket.

Credits: theespressoshop.co.uk

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Double-Filter-Basket-Old-Group---327051/m-m-2191.aspx


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

mistake.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Veloracer94 said:


> I've just bought a La Pavoni Europiccola. How would I know if it was pre or post millennium?


 Post a picture.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

You can also open up the base and see the year it was made.


----------

